# "The death of the euro is more likely than its survival"



## Brendan Burgess (3 Aug 2012)

A good article by Dan O'Brien in today's [broken link removed]



> AT THE beginning of each year, this newspaper publishes a preview of  the coming 12 months. In the 2011 preview, I put the probability of the  euro breaking up at 15 per cent. One year later, in the 2012 preview, it  seemed close to – but still below – 50 per cent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no special insight into whether Ireland will remain within the euro or not, but I do think  that people should protect their savings against a euro breakup.


----------



## Protocol (3 Aug 2012)

I think it's more likely than one country will leave EMU, than all 17 reverting back to their own curriencies.


----------



## serotoninsid (16 Aug 2012)

celebtastic said:


> Probably Greece first


With that in mind, what's the next big milestone for Greece that would be relevant to their existence in the euro?  i.e. is that the next big repayment they need to make or the next drawdown of $ they attempt to get?


----------



## tester1 (1 Sep 2012)

Can someone direct me to a thread on how to open a sterling or german bank account... do they have branches here? is it difficult? How do you do it???


----------



## Gervan (1 Sep 2012)

See Brendan's first post for links on the threads you want.

Specifically to open a sterling / dollar account you could look into Lloyds 

or Nationwide International 


both based in Isle of Man.

It takes a little time to open the accounts by postal application, then you have to apply for telephonic banking in order to get online banking, so these aren't the answer if you're in a hurry.


----------

